

Let Developers Register for Your API with Their Github Profile - awwstn2
http://apievangelist.com/2012/07/18/let-developers-register-for-your-api-with-their-github-profile/

======
jdludlow
Having never used github for authorization, I clicked on the sign-up button
that Singly provided. Among the bullet points that github issues, this one
seemed a bit more than mildly concerning.

    
    
      * Update your public and private repositories (Commits, Issues, etc).
    

There is a zero chance of me ever agreeing to that.

~~~
jparker
Fixed. We now only request read access to public github data. Thanks again for
the feedback.

------
bigfrakkinghero
This looks fine if you're a single developer working on a (relatively) small
project, but what happens when you grow to two developers? Or you hand off the
project? At that point shouldn't the API registration be tied to the
application and not the developer?

That said, it's probably more important to lower the initial barrier for entry
to drive adoption.

~~~
speg
Is there anyway to tie it to the team instead of just the developer?

~~~
mh-
looking at the (GitHub) API.. doesn't seem like it

<http://developer.github.com/v3/oauth/#scopes>

edit: hmm, now I'm not sure. looking at my employer's organization (that I
have the 'owner' role on) I can certainly authorize apps via GitHub.com.

